# MY FAMILY IS MMOURNING THE LOSS OF MY 15 YEAR OLD NEPHEW......



## HaazeMinis (Apr 25, 2008)

*Hi Everyone




*

We are in total shock right now and I hope we find the Autopsy results gives us a clue as to what happened!

Here is what I know at this time:





Jeremy had been sick for a couple of weeks with some type of virus that had been going around their household and my sister did not really think much of it at first and Jeremy never did like going to the doctor much , nor was he ever much of a complainer when he was sick. He was always a rather quiet and very sweet natured young man who doted over his Grandma (My Mom). Jeremy was Grandmas boy!





Anyway, he continued to get worse and his Lymph Nodes in his neck swelled up into hard masses on each side of his neck at which point he was taken in to the ER since he appeared to be very dissoriented at that point and that was Monday (4-21). The doctors said was a very sick young man who had Mononucliosis and gave him some antibiotics and pain relivers and sent them home.





Tuesday(4-22) he did not seem any worse, but no better either so my sister called the doctor again and was told to give it another day or so and Jeremy kept repeating over and over that he was going to be fine.... He even told my Mom that when she went to see him on Tuesday(4-22) and it appeared to that his rash that looked similar to "Prickly Heat" was spreading to more of his "trunk/mid section" .





By Wednesday (4-23-am) Jeremy appeared to be getting worse and not better,my sister was growing very concerned, but Jeremy insisted he would get over this and he would be fine and even talked with my Mom 2 x that day and said "Grandma I will be fine , Don't worry!" My sister called the doctor and made an Appointment for the Thurday (4-24) which Jeremy was un-happy about because he kept repeating he would be fine and not to worry about him!





Well, he did not make the appointment on Thursday!

My sister went to check on him in the lounge/familyroom where he had been most of that day reclined in the chair. At first glance she said it appeared that he was sleeping, however upon closer inspection she realized he was making gurgling type sounds, it was then she knew something was very wrong and found he had no pulse! So her husband and herself got him out of the chair and started CPR right away while waiting on the ambulance to arrive, but they were not able to revive him either and he was D.O.A. at the local hospital approx. 7:30pm 4-23-2008.....

Our family is total shock right now & I am flying out there Saturday for a week. I am really worried about my sister & her husband as well as my mother. I am also very concerned about the oldest son Justin who is 19 since Jeremy was his only full sibling and Justin & Jeremy's father is also deceased. Right now Justin appears to be doing Ok and is being VERY STRONG for his Mom and his Grandma.

Does anyone have any tips to give me? We have NEVER lost someone so young in our close knit family

Jeremy Arron Rupe we will Miss you always!!! ALL MY LOVE!!! YOUR AUNT JERI!





R.I.P. YOUNG MAN!!!!

These photos were taken last year when he came to Wisconsin with my Mom. She comes out here at least twice a year to visit. We were at St. Croix Falls. Ealier the week before we went to visit Marnie & Donna at Qtr Rae. We took lots of pictures while we was here and I plan on putting them and other photos I have of him growing up in a photo album for his mother to cherish.

Sorry for the typo's I am still trying to deal with this and really needed to talk with someone. Looking at the photos brought a flood of emmotions.





Thank Goodness I get to be with my grown Son & Daughter who also live in CA. They are taking it really rough too since we are all a very close knit family and Justin and Jeremy grew up with my kids but mine were a bit older, so they were good role models for Justin and Jeremy growing up.

Thanks for letting me share my grief.





Jeri


----------



## Basketmiss (Apr 25, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your families loss.

I cant believe this has happened to it sounds like a wonderful boy...

Here's ((HUGS)) to you all and prayers that will help you get thru this bad time..

Missy


----------



## jrae (Apr 25, 2008)

I am so sorry. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 25, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of such a wonderful young man.

There is never a right time to loose a young person, with

their life ahead of them....

I can tell, however from your words, that there was never

a moment he has not been loved and adored.

That is the gift - to let them know they are loved when

they are with us.......Hope each of you finds the peace

you need to get thru thru this. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## minih (Apr 25, 2008)

It is sooo hard to lose a young life. My prayers go out to you and his family. So very sad.


----------



## Magic (Apr 25, 2008)

OMG, I am so very very sorry.



I've never experienced such a terrible loss (hope I never do) and I can't begin to imagine the pain. My condolences to you and to all of Jeremy's family and friends. {{{hugs}}


----------



## CZP1 (Apr 25, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of your nephew, what a shock. You and family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh how heartbreaking and devestating this is! I am so very sorry for the loss of your dear, young nephew. The pics show he had a wonderful personality and was a soft and gentle soul. I was very sad in reading this. I'm holding you and your family in my prayers that you will be able to find the peace and courage to continue to face the days coming ahead. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Reble (Apr 25, 2008)

First thing I thought of was meningitis.

so So Sorry Jeri,



for you and your family.

Too too young


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Apr 25, 2008)

My deepest condolences to you and your family. How devastating to loose some one so young.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 25, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss......I lost my 4 year old Niece in october, after a sudden illness. There are no words to express my sorrow for your family, I am so heartsick for you guys. Please accept my condolences, I know they don't help much, but if there is anything I can do, I am here............

Alicia


----------



## Valerie (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I am sure you are all in shock....... please know my thoughts and prayers are with you all

in this most difficult time.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Apr 25, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooo sorry, I can't hardly believe this......that is so scarey......My prayers to you and the rest of the family. I sure hope you get some answers, but this is just a shock and so devastating.

Prayers for you all.........


----------



## Relic (Apr 25, 2008)

So awful to read about your loss of such a very young person l couldn't even begin to imagine the hurt the family is facing...hugs


----------



## Jill (Apr 25, 2008)

Jeri --

I am so sorry beyond words. I just cannot imagine how stunned and devastated I would be in your shoes if something happened to one of my nephews. So extremely sorry for you and the rest of the family!

Jill


----------



## CyndiM (Apr 25, 2008)

I am so sorry for you and your family's loss. Keeping all of you in my prayers.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 25, 2008)

What a handsome young man! I cannot even imagine the shock.........I hope you, your sister, and the entire family can get some answers medically, just for your own peace of mind. PRAYERS to everyone!!!!


----------



## Sonya (Apr 25, 2008)

My deepest condolences to your family. I am sending prayers for you all.


----------



## barnbum (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh Jeri--I'm so sorry. To lose one so young makes the heart break deeper.


----------



## kaykay (Apr 25, 2008)

I am so sorry! My heart goes out to you and the family.

Kay


----------



## Minimor (Apr 25, 2008)

I am so sorry for your family's loss.

There was a teenage girl here several years ago that died much the same way. She had what seemed to be a simple flu virus, and in a matter of days she was dead. It turns out that the flu virus had attacked her heart. It's very scary, because there seems to be very little, if any, indication that there is such a serious complication to a common flu.


----------



## Marnie (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh Jeri, I am so very, very sorry for you and your whole family. What a horrible thing to happen to one so young. I'll tell Donna so she will be sure to read this thread, I know that she will be devestated too. Hugs to you and everyone.


----------



## Charlene (Apr 25, 2008)

i am so very sorry for your loss. thoughts and prayers going out to you and your family.


----------



## MyBarakah (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm SOOOOOO sad to hear that! My condolence's to you & your family! How awful and being so young and such a life ahead of him...... always SOOOOOO hard when it's a young life......... That IS such a shock. I could not even imagine!

I'm so sorry to hear that..... my heart goes out to you!


----------



## Steph (Apr 25, 2008)

I am SO sorry to hear about your loss, I can't even begin to imagine what it must be like, that is just awful. My deepest condolences to both you and your entire family. We'll all be thinking of you! {{Hugs}}


----------



## Erica (Apr 25, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss , thats terrible.

I just watched a show ( I think it was the Montel show) and it had a lady on it who had the same things going on with her. Then all of a sudden she broke out in a rash on her face and legs. Kindof a reddish blue color. She kept being told she had the flu and to take her meds and rest alot. When she broke out in the rash her husband immediatly took her to the ER. The doctor said she had menenjidous.(not sure of the spelling) She lost her legs , but the doctor said if they had waited any longer she would have died for sure.

What ever happened to your nephew, 15 is just to young to pass. Very sorry for you and your family. Will be thinking of you all.





Linda Killion


----------



## Mona (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh no, I am so very sorry for such a terrible loss for you and your family. He was a beautiful young man.


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your tragic loss. Please know that my prayers are with you all. You have lots of friends on the forum who care and are here for you. We're just a click away. May God bring comfort and surround you all with His love.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## qtrrae (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh, Jeri,

I am so very sorry to hear this. I remember Jeremy when you were here to see the horses. What a fine, young man and you could see what a kind, caring person he was and what a good relationship Jeremy had with you and your Mom.

This is just so shocking for your entire family. The heart ache and grief is unbearable - no one should ever lose their child.

When we lost our son, Kerry - I so clung to these words - "THOSE WHO LIVE IN THE LORD, NEVER SEE EACH OTHER FOR THE LAST TIME" that was all I could think of to help me get throught the tremendous loss and grief, knowing that some day I would see Kerry, again. I know I have quoted these words before but I feel in my heart - if it helps alleviate the pain in even some small way and "maybe" give just a bit of comfort to those of you that love Jeremy.

Hugs, my friend - I so feel your grief and sadness.


----------



## minie812 (Apr 26, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your nephew. it almost sounds like he became septic from being sick. It gets into the bloodstream and can shut down the vital organs. One of my g-kids had some symtoms similar to his. I had some crap like flu for about three weeks when my glands started swelling it was like o.k. time for the doctor but I should have gone sooner. With kids because they are around other kids they can transmit MONO and stuff they are at higher risk. Again I am so sorry for the loss of your nephew.


----------



## Laura (Apr 26, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]I am so, so sorry. What a devastating loss... Your family will be in my prayers[/SIZE]


----------



## Marty (Apr 26, 2008)

I would like to extend my hand out to your sister when she needs to speak to someone who has been through the loss of a child.

Daniel would like to reach out to Justin when he feels he has to talk to someone that understands.

We can be reached anytime. Just call and we are there for your entire family.


----------



## flamingstar (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow, so young. I am so incredibly sorry, your family must be devastated. By finding out what happened, you might be able to help save the life of another young person. Please let us know what the outcome is. Please accept a hug from me.


----------



## Connie P (Apr 26, 2008)

My sincerest condolences to your entire family. My heart is pained to read this post. There are no words. HUGS to each and every one of you. You will all be in my prayers.


----------



## SilverDollar (Apr 26, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your nephew. I can't even begin to imagine what you and your family are going through. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## River Wood (Apr 26, 2008)

What horrible news! I am very sorry and send my prayers to you and your entire family.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh Jeri, I am so sorry to read this news. I hope they find out the cause of this, thru the autopsy. Please know we will be keeping you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.

Corinne


----------



## alongman (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Keri (Apr 26, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss! That must be terrible to lose someone so close so quickly! Surprises me the doctor's didn't notice more of a sign with the rashes and other symptoms combined. Sending prayers your way!!!


----------



## h2t99 (Apr 28, 2008)

Deepest condolances!! I cannot even begin to understand the grief your family is experiencing.


----------



## Dairygirl (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm so very very sorry for your family. My condolences.


----------



## Davie (Apr 28, 2008)

Jeri, I'm so very sorry to hear of the loss of your nephew. Any death is very hard to accept, but this must be extremely hard. I hope that your family finds some answers. May GOD place his loving halo of comfort and care around your family at this time and give you peace.

Davie


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Apr 28, 2008)

I am So SO VERY SORRY!

Robin


----------



## nootka (Apr 29, 2008)

I am so very sorry....I can't begin to imagine.

I wish there were some comfort I could offer.

Liz


----------



## Riverdance (Apr 29, 2008)

Jeri,

I am so sorry for your loss







. How sad to loose one so young. I hope they find out what caused it.

My thoughts are with you and your family. HUGS!!


----------



## Minimor (May 4, 2008)

Has your family learned yet just what caused your nephew's death?


----------



## HaazeMinis (May 4, 2008)

*This is going to be long and I am sorry in advance but I can not make it any shorter.*

Thank You EVERYONE!

It was a real comfort to me knowing that your prayers were with us!

The services WERE BEAUTIFUL! The Church service was given by one of Jeremy's Teachers and it was not your typical Service either since there were so many poems & letters written by both his family and his friends that my sister thought Jeremy would like that better that just reading the "typical" sermon (sp).

We said prayers in between but it was really rough on his teacher who is a Minister at the church and was VERY CLOSE to Jeremy because he is the one that came forward when he found out what had happened and voluntered to do the services at his church. He actually wrote his own story about Jeremy and himself about what they shared at school in the time that he knew him. This man was visably shaken by this whole tragedy just like the rest of us!

Everyone was very choked up during the whole service as Jeremy's teacher/minister was reading alot of the poems and letters from family & friends about his life. What an outpouring of love & support from all our family and friends & Jeremy had so many friends that this church which was not that small could not hold all the people & kids!



They were standing all along the walls of the church and lined up outside the church too and the kids at his high school reliquished their comfortable tables and chairs in the classrooms and gave up their lunch hour on Tuesday to organize & attend both the Memorial service on a week ago friday

and his funeral service this past Tuesday. The outpouring of love and support from those High School Kids and the High school staff was so overwhelming! They knew the kids would be gone for the rest of the day on Tuesday after the funeral so they canceled the state mandated testing the day of the the Memorial & the Funeral Services on Tuesday and the kids are going to make up the testing on their own time if needed. Jeremy had ALOT of friends that my sister nor his brothers had ANY IDEA of! We knew he was a sweet boy, but had no idea of how many people cared about him.

There were over 150 kids



just at the services alone! Not counting all the all the Staff members from the school, friends and family! All we could do was smile through the tears of sadness looking around at all the people squeezed inside that church & it was really obvious how many when after the services at the Graveside services. When we got back to my sisters house on the hillside when my brother-in-laws (My sisters husband) unit staff from D.V.I. State Prison were he works were there withe the DVI Prison Warden and they had set everything up at my sisters house with a "Guard/Security" at the bottom of the front gate and parking guides to help park everyone. They also had set up all the tables and chairs and catered food & beverages and helped guide the kids that wanted to "hang-out" at Jeremy's Pond were he hung out and fish when he could at the bottom of the hillside on my sisters property. (there will be a Pond dedication in Jeremy's name later this month)

My sister said when they pulled up in their driveway it looked like there was "Secret Service" people there and she actually smiled when she said it.





I am proud of my sister! She is holding up better than expected, but I think she is doing it because there are 5 other boys including 8 year old twin boys that also lost their brother too. They do not truely understand what has happened yet. My sisters family is a combined family of his, hers and ours. the Twins being "theirs" together and then Jeremy's full brother Justin (19 years old) & Donnie"s (My Sisters Husband) two sons Donnie Jr. aka-Daniel (23 years old) & CJ (21 years old) & of course the twins Derrick & Dylan (8 years old). All of them lived there and all but CJ were home when my sister found Jeremy in the living room that evening and I am sure this will be an image burned in their memory forever.

My Mom & Dad...god bless them.... they are really hurting too! My Mom especially since Jeremy was VERY close to my Mom and stayed at my Mom & Dad's quite a bit to get away from "The Chaos" he would sayto my Mom. Those two had a bond so my Mom is taking it really bad and still trying to stay together for my sister and the other boys, but it is rough!





Tonight there is a candlelight vigil where my sister lives and the kids at the high school are all putting together a slide show of photos of Jeremy through his life that my sister and I picked out on friday, so I am sure today will be another rough night for my family only I won't be there to comfort them since I am back home now.





As far as an update from the autopsy.

PRELIMINARY RESULTS ARE/Pending Toxicology reports:

He had MAJOR Damage to the right side of his heart and one of his lungs was full of fluid!

So, we feel SOMEONE OVERLOOKED SOMETHING when he was in the ER when he was there less than 48hours BEFORE HE DIED!



We will keep you all updated on the results when the final comes out.

Thanks again for all the support! It means alot!

Sorry this is so long!

Jeri


----------



## laughingllama75 (May 4, 2008)

Wow, that sounded like a really beautiful service for Jeremy......It warms the heart to know SO MANY people cared for him. I imagine the family felt so blessed to see so many people at the church......

thanks so much for the update, and hang in there. hugs to you......


----------



## barnbum (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Jeri. Skip answering my email if you want--since I read this.

Jeremy sure was one loved boy. His death is a stone thrown in an ocean--the ripples will go on and on.


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (May 5, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your nephew. My prayers and sympathy go out to you and the rest of your family. Its nice to hear he lived a great life and made an impact on people while he was here.

God bless you.


----------



## Mercysmom (May 7, 2008)

Just getting back on the computer and I am so sorry to hear of your family's loss...

Prayers and hugs....

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## MInx (May 8, 2008)

My sincerest condolences..I am at a loss for words here, hope God can give you strength to make it through such a horrible time.

He looks like a wonderful guy and I know he will be sorely missed.

Maxine


----------



## Vicky Texas (May 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your nephew. How so heart breaking to loose him.

Prayers and hugs to you and your family.

Vicky


----------

